# Electric starter JD 826



## never2old (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello all,

Last year I saved a JD 826 from the scrap yard, spent a few bucks to get it working. Looking to put electric start on it. It did have a starter on it at one time, but was missing when I picked it up. Every place I went to, has given me different information as to which kit can go on it, to there is "nothing available". One place had a kit for $205 (ouch)

It has a 8hp Tecumseh model HM80 155317L, serial 6134C.


Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Different Tecumseh engines use different starters. Possibly a picture of that area will help. You may need to search for the engine and try to identify which starter it will use.

Which JD 826 is it? JD? JD "D"? JD "TRS"? I have a JD 1032 and a JD 826D. The TRS is a Murray made machine which I also have several Murray made Noma and Craftsman.


----------



## never2old (Nov 17, 2018)

Will get pics soon.
Model * M00826X550990 *

Not sure if its JD JD D,etc. How do I get this information?


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

As you do your research I would take a look at the Tecumseh 33329E electric starter. I would be willing to bet that might be the one you need. Search eBay and you will see many of them out there. Compare those to the mounting position for the starter and the start button.

Here is a diagram of your engine. Take a look at the drawing of the starter and compare to the 33329E.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...zontal/hm-80/hm80-155317l/engine-parts-list-1


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree wit evh, 33329 is the Tecumseh part number. The letters C-D or E after it just indicate versions. Here is listing on eBay. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tecumseh-Snow-Blower-Starter-33329-33329C-33329D-33329E-37000-NEW/283263299094?epid=13010730639&hash=item41f3ceee16:gpcAAOSwvD5aH2mB:rk:6f:0


You are sure that the engine has a toothed flywheel. Some members have tried adding electric start, only to find they needed a new flywheel also.(That's an expensive upgrade)


----------



## never2old (Nov 17, 2018)

I was able to find a used starter for the unit. Thanks for all the info. Finding these old irons for the right price(free)is always fun, and that this forum is fantastic for sharing information to help keep these things going. Thanks again


----------

